# Cannondale Lefty Finger 88 Tacho/Computer-Halter



## ChrizZZz (18. September 2013)

ERLEDIGT


----------



## 1freund (26. November 2013)

Für eine Lefty Hybrid?
...falls du noch an dem Thema dran bist???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ChrizZZz (26. November 2013)

Macht das einen grossen Unterschied?

Den hab ich: http://www.cannondale-parts.de/epag...1764971/Products/8CM01&ViewAction=ViewProduct

Dann kenn ich nur noch diesen:
http://www.cannondale-parts.de/epag...61764971/Products/Leo2&ViewAction=ViewProduct


----------



## 1freund (27. November 2013)

Ja, macht einen Unterschied. Habe mir nämlich auch den ersten (den für 20) gekauft, und es passt überhaupt nicht bei der Hybrid. Da müsstest du schon den nehmen ...aber optisch... katastrophe!


----------



## ChrizZZz (27. November 2013)

Habe die alte Lefty


----------



## 1freund (27. November 2013)

Kannst dir das Teil aber auch sparen, so funzt es auch. Dazu musst du  nur eine kleine Kerbe, von ca 5mm, in das Lefty-Schutzblech schleifen oder feilen. Der O-Ring gibt die maximale einfedertiefe an und zur Bremsscheibe sind so auch noch 5-10mm platz (sieht man auf dem Foto schlecht).


----------



## 1freund (27. November 2013)

Ach so ok...na ja die Lösung hilft bestimmt noch jemand anderem.


----------



## Endurotobi (6. Februar 2014)

Meine Lösung war schwarzes Isolierband....


----------



## bauer2 (13. Februar 2015)

Hallo

Ich habe bei mir den Empfänger direkt am Gabelrohr montiert, ziemlich weit unten!
Dann einen kleinen starken Magnet besorgt und auf die Bremsscheibe geheftet
Klappt prima!

Gruß


----------



## ChrizZZz (23. Februar 2015)

*Erledigt... bitte löschen!*


----------

